# Hypothetical question on size and acquiring...



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 25, 2017)

What could I put in a enclosure that is 15.9 x 9.4 x 12.5 inches, could I put an terrestrial adult T in there? Is it too tall or small for such a spider? (e.g. Brachypelma albopilosum or Brachypelma vagans)

Also where I do Rubbermaid boxes for cheap and in bulk besides Sears?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 26, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> What could I put in a enclosure that is 15.9 x 9.4 x 12.5 inches, could I put an terrestrial adult T in there? Is it too tall or small for such a spider?


I wouldn't put a terrestrial in something that tall without a lot of substrate to reduce the height of a fall.

Many arboreals would probably be fine in there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 26, 2017)

@Ungoliant 

What tank dimensions would you suggest for an adult terrestrial T? Also are you aware of a DIY instruction on how to create a tarantula enclosure?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 26, 2017)

Which dimension is the height? Is it 12.5" tall? Can you provide a picture of the enclosure?


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 26, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Which dimension is the height? Is it 12.5" tall? Can you provide a picture of the enclosure?


Yes, it is twelve and a half inches tall according to Amazon; it's a extra large KK, I don't have it. I am just window shopping, looking for a decent tank to bring with me to the UK before I get a T.

Would it still be too tall if I filled the substrate at least 6-7 inches? Would I be better off with the large size KK for a terrestrial T? I am kind of confused about sizing.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 26, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> What tank dimensions would you suggest for an adult terrestrial T?


For a terrestrial, something low-profile works better (unless you are willing to add extra substrate). Limit vertical space (the distance between the top of the substrate and the lid) to 1.5 times the tarantula's legspan.

Excessive horizontal space does not hurt anything as long as you have the proper furnishings; it just takes up more space than you need. I try to give them at least 2x (ideally 3x) their leg span in any direction.




Jmanbeing93 said:


> Also are you aware of a DIY instruction on how to create a tarantula enclosure?


I may have seen it, but it's not ringing a bell at this moment.


----------



## user 666 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Yes, it is twelve and a half inches tall according to Amazon; it's a extra large KK, I don't have it. I am just window shopping, looking for a decent tank to bring with me to the UK before I get a T.
> 
> Would it still be too tall if I filled the substrate at least 6-7 inches? Would I be better off with the large size KK for a terrestrial T? I am kind of confused about sizing.


link? (I want to get one.)

Don't worry about the height; the next time I hear about an adult T being injured after falling such a short distance will be the first.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 26, 2017)

user 666 said:


> link? (I want to get one.)
> 
> Don't worry about the height; the next time I hear about an adult T being injured after falling such a short distance will be the first.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lees-Aquarium-Pet-Kritter-Keeper-Pet-Home/19229277

You can find it at Wal-Mart or Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Kritter-Keep...qid=1498501980&sr=1-3&keywords=kritter+keeper

Wal-Mart is much cheaper than Amazon^

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 27, 2017)

@Anoplogaster @Ungoliant ,

What would go in this?:

https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Br...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=J0BK2Z4EVGZXNWV05J2H

Says the measurements are 11.8 inches long x 7.7 inches wide x 5.7 inches high at the medium size. Could I fit an adult terrestrial T in this?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 27, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Br...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=J0BK2Z4EVGZXNWV05J2H
> 
> Says the measurements are 11.8 inches long x 7.7 inches wide x 5.7 inches high at the medium size. Could I fit an adult terrestrial T in this?


Which species are you considering?

I use the small Exo Terra Breeding Boxes (8" x 8" x 5.5") for juvenile terrestrials.

The medium size could easily accommodate one of the smaller adults, though if you're getting a larger spider, you might want to consider the large box (16.3" x 10.4" x 5.8") for the extra width.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 27, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Which species are you considering?
> 
> I use the small Exo Terra Breeding Boxes (8" x 8" x 5.5") for juvenile terrestrials.
> 
> The medium size could easily accommodate one of the smaller adults, though if you're getting a larger spider, you might want to consider the large box (16.3" x 10.4" x 5.8") for the extra width.


I am considering getting either Brachypelma vagans or Brachypelma albopilosum. Would either one fit in the medium sized box comfortably?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 27, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> I am considering getting either Brachypelma vagans or Brachypelma albopilosum. Would either one fit in the medium sized box comfortably?


Both species reach about 6" as adults, so I would want to give an adult of that size a little more width than 7.7". However, if you are starting with a sling or juvenile, you can (and should) start with a smaller enclosure and upgrade as they grow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 28, 2017)

Yup! Love those breeder boxes. Nice and low, perfect for terrestrial Ts. And they're built way better than the standard kk, IMO. Good ventilation. Little side hatch to toss your food items in without unstacking (if you have more than one enclosure).

If you're starting with a sling, stick with the deli cup until you get a bit of size on it. Then, it can move into a small size breeder box. You can actually let the spider do most of it's growing in the small size, then jump straight to the large (skip the medium).

My little LP just graduated from deli cup to small breeder box day before yesterday

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 28, 2017)

Chow time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a few of these


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 28, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> View attachment 244486
> 
> Chow time


Epic, I am digging it. Who's the furry guy? Looks like a B.Albo to me. What T's live in your breeder boxes?


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 28, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Epic, I am digging it. Who's the furry guy? Looks like a B.Albo to me. What T's live in your breeder boxes?


The furry guy is actually a juvi L. parahybana. Lots of growth ahead for that one A very pleasurable spider to own, and they get pretty big. 

One box is actually a Vinegaroon. I also have a Euathlus sp. "Green Femur" in one (she's small enough to live in it permanently), a juvi male G. pulchripes, and a juvi H. maculata. The H. mac is probably two molts away from getting an arboreal setup. Still unsure of the sex for that one, but I'm getting a female vibe from it


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jul 18, 2017)

@Ungoliant .

What about using a tall canister for spaghetti as a DIY home for an adult avic? (12.5 x 5.1 x 12.5)

Would an adult avic fit comfortably in such an enclosure?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 18, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> What about using a tall canister for spaghetti as a DIY home for an adult avic? (12.5 x 5.1 x 12.5)
> 
> Would an adult avic fit comfortably in such an enclosure?


It's a little narrow, but I think that would be fine, especially for one of the smaller _Avicularia_ species.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Sep 17, 2017)

@Ungoliant .

Would the mini sized Kritter Keeper be ok for a sling?


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Ungoliant .
> 
> Would the mini sized Kritter Keeper be ok for a sling?


I don't keep tarantulas smaller than 2" in any KK. Even the mini KK's roof has wide slots that they can climb through when they're small.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Sep 17, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I don't keep tarantulas smaller than 2" in any KK. Even the mini KK's roof has wide slots that they can climb through when they're small.


Thanks for the info, so I should stick with deli cups? I had a slip of the finger, didn't mean to disagree.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Thanks for the info, so I should stick with deli cups? I had a slip of the finger, didn't mean to disagree.


If you'd like, there is nothing wrong with that. If you're looking for alternatives I could suggest these from Amazon. I use them for .5" to 2 inch slings.

Set up for .5" C. versicolor slings:





Set up for a Pamphobeteus sp. "Insignis" spiderling, 1":





And finally, set up for a B. albiceps juvenile, 1":






You have to put holes in them to use them. I use a cheap variable-temperature, variable-head soldering iron that I also got from Amazon.


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 17, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Would the mini sized Kritter Keeper be ok for a sling?


What are the dimensions?

When I got my second Avic, she was in a small Kritter Keeper. I kept her in there for another molt or two before putting her in a proper arboreal setup.



miss moxie said:


> I don't keep tarantulas smaller than 2" in any KK. Even the mini KK's roof has wide slots that they can climb through when they're small.


Yeah, for a sling, that might be a problem. (Even though the post said sling, I was thinking of my juvenile.)


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> What are the dimensions?
> 
> When I got my second Avic, she was in a small Kritter Keeper. I kept her in there for another molt or two before putting her in a proper arboreal setup.
> 
> ...


7.1 x 4.4 x 5.2 inches.


----------

